# What type of snake is this ?



## Joanne (Nov 17, 2014)

Hello,

I was wondering if anybody could please identify this snake from Brisbane, Queensland ?

Unfortunately my dogs killed it and it didn't have much of a head, so we only took a photo of the body.

Thanks.


----------



## GBWhite (Nov 17, 2014)

From the colour, pattern and scalation it's a carpet Python.

George.


----------



## arevenant (Nov 17, 2014)

GBWhite said:


> From the colour, pattern and scalation it's a carpet Python.
> 
> George.



Genius.
To be a bit more accurate, its a Coastal Carpet Python(Morelia Spilota Mcdowelli)


----------



## Joanne (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks very much George and arevenant !

But I was just wondering, how come the snake in my photo doesn't have the same patterns as the ones on the internet when I search for carpet python / Coastal Carpet Python Morelia Spilota Mcdowelli ?


----------



## GBWhite (Nov 17, 2014)

arevenant said:


> Genius.
> To be a bit more accurate, its a Coastal Carpet Python(Morelia Spilota Mcdowelli)



I suppose it is accurate if you recognise it as the subspecies and want to call a common old Carpet Python (Morelia sp variegata) - (mcdowelli). Personally I doubt if it matters to the OP.

Under their description of Morelia spilota in Wilson and Swan's 4th edition of :A complete Guide to Reptiles of Australia" they note that "It remains to be demonstrated whether these (subspecies) are valid ssp or mere colour variations. Even Cogger recognises the only Morelia subspecies as spilota, imbricata and variegata. In his latest edition he acknowledges that Barker and Barker consider "variegata" to represent four distinct sub species but appears to decline to describe them individually. I think you'll find that, if that's the case, it's because other than colour variations there is little else to go by and the taxonomy used to class some of the group as subspecies is questioned by a number of people as being a bit dodgy. Even more so considering DNA analysis identifies all the subspecies of M sp variegata as the same snake.

Cheers.


----------

